# JFileChooser als SaveDialog mit vorgegebenem Dateinamen?



## CueMeX (25. Feb 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte ein SaveDialog schreiben, der im Feld für den Dateinamen schon so etwas wie "Datei - 12.12.1212.xml" angibt. Mit dem FileFilter hab ich im Typauswahlfeld schon xml-File (*.xml) stehen.
Es folgt der Quelltext:
	
	
	
	





```
JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
                    chooser.setDialogTitle("Speichern unter...");
                    chooser.setDialogType(JFileChooser.SAVE_DIALOG);
                    chooser.addChoosableFileFilter(new FileFilter() {
                        public boolean accept(File f) {
                            if (f.isDirectory())
                                return true;
                            return f.getName().toLowerCase().endsWith(".xml");
                        }

                        public String getDescription() {
                            return "xml-File (*.xml)";
                        }
                    });
```

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## dieta (25. Feb 2007)

Das könnte mit JFileChooser.setSelectedFile(File) klappen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Feb 2007)

```
JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser("D:/Dateien/xml");
chooser.setSelectedFile(new File("Datei - 12.12.1212.xml"));
chooser.showSaveDialog(this);
```

So in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## CueMeX (25. Feb 2007)

Ja vielen Dank damit hat es geklappt.


----------

